# Issac,Malachai,Damien and Jason



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Children of the GMO corn ,starring Issac,Malachai,Damien and Jason


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guest appearances by Axl Rose and the Buck Wyandottes


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Produced and directed by Mr.Roo


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Assistant producer- Red Boy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are beauties! Do you keep more than one roo together?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

There's 2 in the big coop.4 13 week olds in the small coop that i have to figure out what to do with.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd worry about the one named Jason!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I remember that movie!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He who walks behind the rows.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good looking group!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

14 weeks old.The SLW is 15 wks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very very nice!


----------

